# Need License ? how do you do it ?



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

how do you do it ?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Lucy, don't you think this question is just a _tiny bit_ vague?


----------



## StickerNut (Feb 4, 2007)

T-BOT said:


> how do you do it ?


This is what I did ....

I went to google.com ....

Searched ... (State) business license

Then I just sat in front of my computer for hours


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> how do you do it ?


I went to Vancouver City Hall, filled out the application/description of business, they asked me a few questions, I paid $160, they handed me the license.


----------



## mr8500 (Jan 16, 2007)

I used legalzoom.com to set up my LLC it cost a little more but all you have to do is fill out a simple online form and they did the rest for me. Very easy and worth it if you have no idea how to go about doing it.


----------



## creativebunny (Jan 11, 2007)

On the same topic ... if your state does not tax items of clothing would you still need a federal tax id?


----------



## StickerNut (Feb 4, 2007)

creativebunny said:


> On the same topic ... if your state does not tax items of clothing would you still need a federal tax id?


Yes, I found that most suppliers will give you a better deal or may not even sell to you unless you have one. SanMar for example would not sell to me at all until I got my tax id #


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

wow, i got my tax ID for free and my business lisence for $20


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Lucy/Other.

Are we talking business licenses, commercial licenses, resale licenses, trademarked licenses, tax-credit licenses, dog licenses, wild game licenses, importation of nuclear material licenses?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Nick, you forgot the best one: License to kill.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm not allowed to talk about that one, else loose my super secret spy status.

..........d'oh!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

monkeylantern said:


> Lucy/Other.
> 
> Are we talking business licenses, commercial licenses, resale licenses, trademarked licenses, tax-credit licenses, dog licenses, wild game licenses, importation of nuclear material licenses?





Jasonda said:


> Lucy, don't you think this question is just a _tiny bit_ vague?


yes, I'm talking about all types of licenses you may need in the t-shirt imprint industry.

Please do go ahead and share what Licenses you have and how you got them.

thanks in advance.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

nromano1212 said:


> wow, i got my tax ID for free and my business lisence for $20


Where did you get that?


----------



## rpgman (Feb 13, 2007)

prometheus said:


> Where did you get that?


I liked to know that also...

because to become an LLC, it's anyway from like $300.00 to $600.00 for a site like legalzoom.com to do it for you, which would include the state fee, or it's about $1500.00 from an attorney.


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

rpgman said:


> I liked to know that also...
> 
> because to become an LLC, it's anyway from like $300.00 to $600.00 for a site like legalzoom.com to do it for you, which would include the state fee, or it's about $1500.00 from an attorney.


well my brothers friend opened up a motorcycle shop, so i asked him how to go about it and told me to go to town hall and ask them. I went there and they only charged me $20. My buddy is also opening up a business but his town tried charging him like $650 for the same thing...I guess it just depends where you live.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

nromano1212 said:


> well my brothers friend opened up a motorcycle shop, so i asked him how to go about it and told me to go to town hall and ask them. I went there and they only charged me $20. My buddy is also opening up a business but his town tried charging him like $650 for the same thing...I guess it just depends where you live.


Do you live in a town where the Judge is brothers with the sheriff and their cousin is the Mayor?


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

haha no...nothing like that at all. Im actually only 15 mins North of Boston Mass. I don't know what the deal is but i sure got lucky on that one...


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

ok, for a Vendors Permit Licence here in Ontario Canada you go to that office, fill out a form and it's free.

For a CA# manufacturer, here you go to the Toronto Office, pay (I think) $ 100 as a one time fee.

Just in case you also sell Snaks and soft drinks.  (some t-shirt shops sell such because people like it when it's hot, the heat press and all in the retail stores)....you need to get a License too and it's about (I think) $ 50 per year....here in Ontario Canada.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Business licenses are normally very inexpensive. $20 is not uncommon at all. 

Normally the registrations are handled by the different counties of a state, therefore the fees will vary. If the business is located inside the city limits, the city will also charge.


----------



## SC2565 (Apr 28, 2006)

it costs $25 here and $5 for additional copies because they say u need 3. one for the state one for your banking account and one for your phone line


----------



## cohort (Jan 27, 2007)

In Washington state, $15 gets your license, your dba name filing, your state sales tax number, etc. A couple of cities require more, but the website is pretty complete - everything can be done online.


----------



## mattarmstrong (May 12, 2007)

T-BOT said:


> ok, for a Vendors Permit Licence here in Ontario Canada you go to that office, fill out a form and it's free.
> 
> For a CA# manufacturer, here you go to the Toronto Office, pay (I think) $ 100 as a one time fee.
> 
> Just in case you also sell Snaks and soft drinks.  (some t-shirt shops sell such because people like it when it's hot, the heat press and all in the retail stores)....you need to get a License too and it's about (I think) $ 50 per year....here in Ontario Canada.


 

Hey T-Bot! I am a fellow Canuk! In Ontario. I'm just starting out with a clothing line. I am wondering if those two licences that you mentioned are the only ones I need? I have heard of a "retail" licence.? Do you mind emailing me?

[email protected]

Cheers man!


----------



## andromat (Feb 20, 2007)

mattarmstrong said:


> Cheers man!


The man's name is Lucy!


----------



## mrgeezteez (May 21, 2007)

If I Remember Correctly We Went To The Town Hall Also And It Cost Aroun $30 I Believe


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

It varies from state to state, Go to your state's website, and you should be able to click on a link to start up your own business. I had to search the names of business to make sure I didn't pick something someone else had, then fill out the application, my license cost me $25. Then I had to fill something else out for the city that I live in, but that didn't cost anything. 

Best Wishes, 
Jenn


----------

